# My new homemade PVC rod holders



## YoungClayB

I have been looking for some good rod holders to mount on my boat, but I didnt really like any of the ones that I saw for sale in the stores. So I got some 4" PVC pipe and made some of my own. Once you get the hole pattern figured out, you can make batches of these pretty quick.

I got the idea from https://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1702, but I made a few small changes...namely, I used a 1 3/4" bit for the bottom hole, but I used a 1 1/4" bit for the top hole to keep the rod a little more securely in place. I also rounded the edges out a little more on the bench sander.


----------



## Ranchero50

That's pretty cool. I'd consider ganging a couple together about 8" apart for my catfishing trips.

Jamie


----------



## ben2go

I have a bunch of those in storage.I made mine up to use a carriage bolt and nut to mount them in my oar locks and adjust the angle of the rod.I also had a mount so I could mount the rod holders to it and then clamp it across the gunnels.That was adjustable also,so I could fit different width boats.Everything is packed up in storage or I would post a bunch of pics.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Are you not afraid the rod will pull free?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

thanks for the tip


----------



## ben2go

Captain Ahab said:


> Are you not afraid the rod will pull free?



I had that concern at first with my set ups.As long as kept my rods at a 30* angle or more everything was fine.Biggest fish i caught on that was a 12lbs catfishy.With YoungclayB's set up,I would be concerned that a big fish could pull the holders mounting screw out of the hull.If he's chasing small game, like panfish,he should have no issues.A catfish or other large fish could do some damage.


----------



## Wildman

I need to get a picture of my buddy Rat's holder. He did the same thing but he has a bracket that mounts the top rail with 4 or 5 holders on it. It clamps done so it is adjustable to either side, front, back, another boat.... I will get a picture of it later. I think it is on my home computer


----------



## grizzly

Wildman said:


> I need to get a picture of my buddy Rat's holder. He did the same thing but he has a bracket that mounts the top rail with 4 or 5 holders on it. It clamps done so it is adjustable to either side, front, back, another boat.... I will get a picture of it later. I think it is on my home computer


i'd like to see that, i've been brainstorming for awhile on something like that. mobile so could go up front for crappie, sides for cats and rear for whites, and be able to stow it if i don't need it that day. lots of ideas but nothing i'm completely satisfied with. looking forward to those pics!


----------



## BassAddict

WoW nice job!!! I wish this post was posted about 2 years earlier, back then I was looking for the store bought ones myself, and your right.... the retail ones are crap-ola!!


----------



## YoungClayB

ben2go said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not afraid the rod will pull free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had that concern at first with my set ups.As long as kept my rods at a 30* angle or more everything was fine.Biggest fish i caught on that was a 12lbs catfishy.With YoungclayB's set up,I would be concerned that a big fish could pull the holders mounting screw out of the hull.If he's chasing small game, like panfish,he should have no issues.A catfish or other large fish could do some damage.
Click to expand...


I think I'll probably put another screw in each holder to keep the holder from "rocking" on the gunnel when a fish is on...a second screw about an inch below the gunnel screw should do the trick.


----------



## mike8371

thats an awsome idea i have been brainstorming trying to com up with something for my boat what size pvc did you use?


----------



## kfa4303

Here's a simple little rod holder for storing rods while underway made from thin-walled 1 1/4" PVC pipe, t-joints and elbows. Best of all you can make it for as many, or few rods as you like. None of the components are glued together, so I can take it apart and add to it at any time. I also drilled one small hole in the rear elbows to allow for water drainage. It is screwed into the aluminum rubrail using #8 stainless steel screws dipped in 3M 5200 marine caulk. The tiller extension works great too, and is also made from the same 1 1/4" thin walled PVC with a couple of pipe clamps. I also made a PVC bilge pump using a thin piece of bamboo, a couple flaps of rubber and a round plastic "piston" cut out of an old dust pan. It's fully collapsible and pumps tons of water.






















EDIT: I think I got the pics figured out....I think.


----------



## Jdholmes

Pictures?


----------



## 200racing

pvc get brittle with age so keep a eye on that down the road


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Pretty cool. 

I like a rod holder that is sturdy, secures the rod, and is easy to get the rod out of when a biggun has it bowed over.


----------



## nomowork

Neat idea. We call PVC piping "adult tinker toys".

I saw another idea on this forum using flush mounted rod holders built into the bench seat tops which I thought was a great idea and just finished installing four of them all at different angles.


----------



## dahut

Nice PVC holders. You might want to consider a bungee strap loop, than can be pulled up as you slip in the rod handle. The bungee loop is anchored in the bottom of the curved holder and will hold the rod's handle firmly down in the holder. But it wont interfere when you need to retrieve your rod.


----------



## morecoffee

Thanks for the idea, I got a hold of a large piece of pvc for free and made some for my boat.


----------



## Jim

Nice Job Dave! Your almost making me want to go get a boat just like yours for the back of my pick up...stop it! :lol:


----------



## morecoffee

Jim said:


> Nice Job Dave! Your almost making me want to go get a boat just like yours for the back of my pick up...stop it! :lol:


 [-X Don't do it!.... I have to say after having larger boats, 16ft, 18ft, & 21ft this is much easier and cheaper to operate!


----------



## Wallijig

After seeing your post and out fishing this weeks gave me an idea. I would be trolling with pole in each hand get a bite on one and have to do something with the other pole. No having to bend over putting in holder giving fish slack and chance of loosing it. So I made a rod holder out of pvc mounted on front under seat.


----------



## Kibby

You guys are pretty clever! =D>


----------



## Jim

morecoffee said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job Dave! Your almost making me want to go get a boat just like yours for the back of my pick up...stop it! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> [-X Don't do it!.... I have to say after having larger boats, 16ft, 18ft, & 21ft this is much easier and cheaper to operate!
Click to expand...


We have some back woods kettle ponds here in Mass that are virtually untouched because of access. You could (with 2 people) drag a smaller jon through and I would bet money you could have a killer day of fishing. The fish in these untouched ponds attack any lure because they have never seen them. 

If you zoom in to where you live on google maps and just slowly look around I bet you will see little bodies of water that you never even knew existed. I could not believe how many there are around my way and Cape Cod.

Doing the whole Google lake find thing, I found this tiny pond 5 minutes from my house: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15878&hilit=marianna


----------



## bigwave

I love it when people are smarter than fishing poles...... :lol: great idea =D>


----------



## morecoffee

Wallijig said:


> After seeing your post and out fishing this weeks gave me an idea. I would be trolling with pole in each hand get a bite on one and have to do something with the other pole. No having to bend over putting in holder giving fish slack and chance of loosing it. So I made a rod holder out of pvc mounted on front under seat.




I'm diggin that, nice work!


----------



## kfa4303

I love the under the seat, bi-directional rod holder. Very clever. I'll be stealing it in the near future  Keep the cool PVC ideas coming fellas.


----------



## novaman

Slick, Real Slick! =D> great job at adapting to a need


----------



## JasonLester

Oh yeah I am getting some ideas...keep the pics coming guys ...very nice


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Cool idea


----------



## ouachita1671

i love to cat fish and thanks to work i have a plasma cutter i can use i think im going to use the same design but use a piece of 4" metal pipe


----------



## cb300wsm

This is too cool! I really like the one under seat. PVC is awesome!


----------

